# Rabies vaccination.



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi I'm thinking of getting my Dog done real soon,he's been Microchipped.........But now (At the kind of 11th hour) I'm just wondering if there are any side effects/symptoms of the vaccine to look out for ?.


Apologies if I sound a whittle ar**.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure there 'could' be but not one case I've ever heard of and Defra have never said anything untoward.

Do it and take your best 'mate' with you.  

tony


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

We had our Westie innoculated about 18 months ago to get him his passport. After the injection he had what may have been a reaction, which manifested itself as a temporary change of demeanour. He became very defensive, and absolutely refused, as in bared teeth refused, to go for a walk. This lasted about a week or so. We asked the administering vet about this, but they had no record of any adverse reaction from other patients.
This may have had nothing to do with the injection, but it was contemporaneous, and temporary. Our little chum is back to his completely lovable self again.
Despite the foregoing, we're glad he's been done as we can now take him with us on our foreign forays, and I would repeat the exercise with another dog, should we have one.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Phil

We have our Ben (border collie) done every year, and he's fine. Come to think of it he maybe goes off his food for the evening, but a brisk walk next day and hes back on it.

Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Our two labs were done a month ago
They had no side affects at all. 

The benefits outweigh the risks
as with most vacinations.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

ours is nearly 11 , had her done this year 1st time, she has been perfectly normal, but thats not to say there may be a minimal risk, we did worry a little like you may be doing.

John


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Our old dog has been fine over many years. The younger dog had her first one end 2010 around 4 months and was fine.

Rabies vaccination is now either 2 or 3 years depending on the manufacturer. No longer need to do it every year UNLESS staying eg: in France for 3 months or more when their rules apply as then classed as a resident.

At least now you don't have to wait 6 months before re-entry to Uk only 21 day. So great, enjoy your travels with your dog.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some people say that it is best not to vaccinate if your dog is under the weather in any way. As the body has to deal with a challenge from the vaccine it is best if the dog is in rude health when it is given.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Any medication that works on the immune system can cause reactions however I think expert advice would tell you that there are not normally any reactions to anti-rabies serum.Our two dogs had their 3 year booster last week and just ate more when they got home.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Had our Lab 'Kara' done yesterday. No reaction so far. 

She is now 20 months old. Was chipped at about 12 weeks. the chip has moved down to her left shoulder. It was interesting and a good idea that they wrote this on the passport. Vet made sure I knew where it was too.

Dave


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

We had our 20 month Goldendoodle done yesterday as hoping to do our first European trip later this year. She was absolutely fine and the vet advised that the only side affects that we might expect is a little lethargy for 24 hours ..... no such luck! :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I've got "Chester" booked in for his Jab tomorrow (9th) & unless I've misunderstood the new rules we are hoping to take him to France mid-April.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good idea Phil,

Untold freedom for you and Chester

Aldra


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Good luck with that Phil, you may have a reaction but I am sure Chester will be fine :wink:  

Just checked Misty's passport, her Rabies ran out last year  thought it was 3 years but it was only 2 :roll: Oh well, a trip to the vet soon then


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I got him done & his normal vaccinations which were out of date  


Back in 3 weeks for his passport easey peasey,no reactions & Chester was as good as gold in the vets as well.

:animaldog:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Glad it went well Phil


----------

